# Debian 6 or 7 Budget VPS?



## bauhaus (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi all:

I have been googling a lot about this and somewhat the answers are not definitive enough. Im considering a bugdet vps (around 128MB), and people said Debian 6 is less memory hungry than Debian 7, same thing for 32bit vs 64bit version. However isnt Debian 6 a bit outdated? I will not ran big services on that vps, but still wondering wich distro version will give me more room to work.

Thanks.

BauHaus

Edit: The lost post syndrome are still happening.


----------



## Mun (Sep 21, 2013)

What are you trying to do?

Mun


----------



## bauhaus (Sep 21, 2013)

Mun said:


> What are you trying to do?
> 
> Mun


Not webserver+php, just mysql or mariadb running.


----------



## raindog308 (Sep 21, 2013)

I think either will work fine...you can always tune down MySQL to use little memory.  I've run php + fpm + nginx + mysql on a 128/128 with deb 7.  Just don't have too many visitors 

A good example article on tuning down memory: http://lowendbox.com/blog/yes-you-can-run-18-static-sites-on-a-64mb-link-1-vps/


----------



## 365Networks (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes, that tutorial listed above is easily THE BEST way to run a website on a LEB. Make sure you strip down any other software/apps you may have prior to following the tutorial.


----------

